# Echo trimmer clutch question



## mp5n (Mar 25, 2014)

I have an Echo SRM2000 with a bad clutch. This is the 2 piece opposing clutch shoe style. Does anyone know if the clutch from a 265 will work? They appear the same, but carry different part numbers.

Thanks in advance,
MP5N


----------

